# Ohio Haunted Attraction



## Bastian (Oct 4, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know that our 3rd annual haunted wharehouse is being built and will be ready to go on schedule. The haunted wharehouse is located in Wellston, Ohio at the Jackson County Fairgrounds (refer to mapquest for help). So far there are 10 rooms and a school bus and a full size van that people will have to pass thru. Not to mention the mazes. We have spent thousands of dollars on this attraction and it wont disappoint. The dates are October 14, 15, 21, 22, 28, 29, and 30 from 7PM to 11PM. Admission is $5 and children are not recommended to go thru it.


----------

